

Show HN: A simulation game for learning how to analyze the stock market - smnl
http://springfolio.com

======
smnl
(still in beta, please give us suggestions or feedback, thanks!)

------
Egregore
I've bought few stocks, what should I do next? I don't see when the market
changes next time (or how often) It seems to static.

~~~
smnl
You can wait for the timer to count down or click the arrow to the right of
the timer to skip to the next day, then it will show your profits or losses
for that day.

The goal is to increase your money and experience over time, which will let
you level up and unlock more stocks, allowing you to expand and diversify your
portfolio.

Let me know if you have any other suggestions, thanks!

